# Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer



## tapsebaer (28. Mai 2015)

*Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

Hallo,

ich besitze ein Astro A50 und habe dieses an meinen Pc per Usb angeschlossen. Das Headset ist echt super, doch bei aktiviertem Mikrofon fiept es auf dem rechtem Hörer wenn es einen Ton auf nimmt. Ich habe es bereits zwei mal (!) zu Coolshop zurück geschickt, diese aber meinten dass sie nicht gefunden hätten. Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann? Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## Darkseth (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

Im idealfall zurückschicken / verkaufen, und was ordentliches kaufen. ^^ Das A50 ist wirklich nicht gut, und ist selbst einem 150€ kopfhörer bei weitem unterlegen.

Einen der gründe, warum es schlecht ist, siehst du ja. Treiberprobleme/soundprobleme. Ich glaube, es war beim A50 so, dass da ein leises rauschen/fießen sogar normal sein soll und dann nichtmal ein garantiefall sind.
Du tust dir wirklich keinen Gefallen, das teil zu behalten.

Zum Topic direkt: Keine Ahnung. Wenn Coolshop schon den "fehler" nicht reproduzieren kann, werden wir auf entfernung erst recht nicht sagen können woran es genau liegt, und wie (/ob) Man es lösen kann.


----------



## Kindercola (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

sooohooo hier mal ein anderen Thread den Onkel google mir gezeigt hat
-> Astro A50 // Fiepen auf dem rechten Ohr! - ComputerBase Forum

Scheint wir ein Problem zu sein, bei diesen teuren HS.... und der ist ja auch schon etwas älter  (3 Jahre) .... Also ich würde da definitiv nochmal mit deinem Händler sprechen. Das ist ja nun keine Art und Weise mit einem defekten HS zu spielen...


----------



## tapsebaer (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

Ok, danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich werde mal astro direkt kontaktieren. Ansonsten, welches Headset (Wireless) ist denn noch empfehlenswert?

Gruß


----------



## Venom89 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

Benötigst du unbedingt ein Kabelloses? Damit gehst du immer einen Kompromiss ein und Zahlst bei schlechterer Sound Qualität mehr


----------



## Darkseth (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*



tapsebaer  schrieb:


> Ok, danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich werde mal astro direkt kontaktieren. Ansonsten, welches Headset (Wireless) ist denn noch empfehlenswert?
> 
> Gruß



Gar keins. JEDES Einzelne (Ausnahmslos.) "Wireless Gaming-Headset" ist elektroschrott im quadrat mit käse obendrauf. Und käse ist aus.
Entweder Wireless KOPFHÖRER (Bei dem ein 230€~ modell klanglich schlechter ist, als die kabelversion für 160€) + separates mikro, oder den wireless schwachsinn bei seite lassen, und fürs Geld mal qualität bekommen. 

Warum muss es wireless sein? Was erhoffst du dir davon? (Wireless hat nahezu NUR nachteile. Störsignale, schlechtere qualität bei teurerem Preis, Soundqualität hängt vom billigen Soundchip ab der im headset steckt, akkuverschleiß, höheres gewicht wegen dem Akku, latenzprobleme, treiberprobleme, etc)
Und ich hoffe da kommt kein "ich rolle immer mit dem Stuhl übers kabel".
Die einzigen sinnvollen Gründe die für wireless sprechen sind:
- Haustiere ernähren sich von Kabeln
- Du MUSST ein headset/kopfhörer auf dem Kopf haben, und deinen Kollegen zuhören, während du für ne minute in dei Küche gehst oder aufs klo. <- und darauf kann man wirklichv erzichten, als 100€ aufpreis zu zahlen, nur damit es wireless ist und gleichzeitig schlechter klingt.

Schau mal hier, da gehts um ein A50. Der user hier hat sich ein A50 gekauft, und war nicht zufrieden, und wir haben ihn zu nem DT 880 Edition~ überredet (momentan 215€ rum): Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum

Und hier dann sein Eindruck zu einem 200€~ Kopfhörer, verglichen zu einem 300€ Wireless Headset: Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum
Und ich kann dir versprechen, etwa Diese differenz bekommst du schon ab nem 150€ Kabel kopfhörer.


----------



## tapsebaer (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

Ich Hase einfach diese Scheiss Kabel. An den PC gebunden zu sein und nichts anderes machen zu können. Also mit der Qualität bin ich soweit zufrieden, auch mit allem anderen.  Also gibt es keine andere Lösung?
Gruß


----------



## Darkseth (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

Dann kopfhörer. Logitech UE 9000 (Logitech baut nix gutes, aber das ist ein Ultimate Ears. Hat mit Logitech nix zu tun), oder recht beliebt, der Sony MDR1 RBT.

Das mit der Qualität zufrieden sein ist sone sache... Momentan schön für dich. Aber wie du in dem Link siehst, der unterschied ist abartig. Das muss man selbst erleben. Und ich wette, du würdest dann nichtmehr so auf wireless bestehen, wenn du selbst hörst und spürst wie groß der qualitätsunterschied ist.

Ich mein, ein Trabbi für 50 000€ kann solange zufrieden stellen, bis man zum selben Preis ne Mercedes S-Klasse fährt. Als extremes Beispiel.
Kann dir wirklich nur empfehlen, probier es aus, mach die erfahrung, und dann entscheide ob du wirklich bei kabellos bleiben willst, trotz der Nachteile^^

Und gerade bei fertigen wireless gamer headsets hast dus halt so... Maximaler profit für den hersteller, minimale Qualität. Die werden bewusst so gebaut, dass sie im idealfall nach 25 monaten kaputt gehen, und man das selbe nochmal kauft. Deswegen findet man oft kaum ersatzteile für die meisten headsets.
Deswegen kann ich bei wireless höchstens die "kopfhörer" empfehlen.


----------



## tapsebaer (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*

Naja den Unterschied erleben zu können würde mich mal ein paar Scheine Kosten. Mal schauen. Kann mir das nicht vorstellen, war aber damals bei 144HZ nicht anders und ich habe nichts bereut.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*



> Ich Hase einfach diese Scheiss Kabel. An den PC gebunden zu sein und nichts anderes machen zu können.



Du kannst das Headset doch jederzeit absetzen. Das wird doch nicht mit deinem Kopf verschraubt 



> Also mit der Qualität bin ich soweit zufrieden, auch mit allem anderen.



Aber auch nur weil du noch nie etwas gutes gehört hast.

Wenn du wieder Geld sinnlos verballern willst bitteschön. Wir können dir nur dazu raten es nicht zu tun.

Hier wäre zB eine Kabellose Möglichkeit.

Sony MDR-1RBT schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Naja den Unterschied erleben zu können würde mich mal ein paar Scheine Kosten.



Dui hast doch auch "ein paar scheine" für den Astro schrott hingelegt...



> Mal schauen. Kann mir das nicht vorstellen, war aber damals bei 144HZ nicht anders und ich habe nichts bereut.



Der unterschied ist noch größer. Ich weiß wovon ich rede...


----------



## Kindercola (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Astro A50 fiepen auf rechtem Hörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schau mal hier, da gehts um ein A50. Der user hier hat sich ein A50 gekauft, und war nicht zufrieden, und wir haben ihn zu nem DT 880 Edition~ überredet (momentan 215€ rum): Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> ...



Herrlich ^^ mal wieder durchgelesen  da haste aber auch Herzblut reingesteckt 

Ich weiß ehrlich nicht was alle gegen die paar Kabel mehr haben die da rumbaumeln. Also ich hatte bisher nicht 1x die Probleme gehabt mit 2 Kabel aufm Schreibtisch mehr. Ordentlich hingelegt und der Spaß kann beginnen.
Also wenn du irgendwie die Möglichkeit erhälst von Astro *Daumen drück* dann sollen Sie dir echt das Geld zurückerstatten und dann kaufste dir was ordentliches 

Haben wie hier genauso gemacht und sind jetzt mit der KH+Mic Kombi richtig glücklich... aber diese Erfahrung muss jeder selbst machen


----------

